# male logic.....I'm guilty



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a story which is perfectly logical to all males:



A wife asks her husband, "Could you please go shopping for me and buy one carton of milk, and if they have eggs, get 6."



A short time later the husband comes back with 6 cartons of milk.



The wife asks him, "Why did you buy 6 cartons of milk?"



He replied, "They had eggs."



(I'm sure you're going back to read this again as this is the root of most marriage communication problems!!)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I just bought six cartons of milk but, I can not remember why......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

and where are the eggs?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd show up with a carton of milk and 6 cartons of eggs.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yup! you guys qualify......lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I went to the gun shop and spent the money on a pound of powder. I hate milk ! urp !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I love it 220! Semms logical to me!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you even buy just 6 eggs? I don't think so, thus I'd have gone with Don and bought powder.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Boy would you guys be in for it when she mistook your powder for powdered eggs!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Can you even buy just 6 eggs? I don't think so, thus I'd have gone with Don and bought powder.


yes, you can buy a 1/2 dozen carton of eggs in the stores here, even at the Chinese Flea Market (Walmart).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Boy would you guys be in for it when she mistook your powder for powdered eggs!


 And made you scrambled eggs!!!!!!!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I would say screw the milk and eggs and come home with a case of beer!

"Chinese Flea Market" (Wal mart) That's a good one! I have never heard it called that but how true!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I went to the gun shop and spent the money on a pound of powder. I hate milk ! urp !


 I'm using that excuse too Don ! Cause I'd forget to even stop. Lmao

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Only had to read it once. Made perfect sense to me. And I'm rolling with Don on the pound o powder. What milk? Milk aint gonna pull yer fat outta the fire!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Read it once and would of come back with milk and eggs!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Read it once and would of come back with milk and eggs!


P.W., no offense, but at 51 years of old age I can offer this one itsy bitsy word of enlightenment. I would have brought back the milk and half dozen eggs as requested.......But, I would have also picked up a new set of hunting gloves, a new pocket knife, 22LR ammo (that I already have plenty of), a stupid guy flick DVD, a Lynard Skynyrd CD, more motor oil, a new LED flashlight (torch, I lost my other one), candy, jerky (the expen$ive pack), a tube of summer sausage, a magazine with a pretty girl on the cover, another pocket knife (it was a good deal and my buddy needs one), and a new tool of some sort. Brings the bill up to a nice even $174.21. I would never have the privelege of doing the shopping again!

Which reminds me.....Where the hell is Matt?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one JT ! LOL


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol ! How true is that.


----------

